# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 44)



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2018)

*We've all seen a Maloof rocking chair. Do you think you could design a rocker, and be happy with it.
Please explain your reasons why or why not....*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course anyone up pipe creek without a wrench.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2018)

It's hard to improve on perfection. I could build a rocker but would it be as beautiful? Or as comfortable to sit in? Or as strong? I think the Maloof rocker is tops as far as a rocker goes, and so is his low back chair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2018)

no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2018)

never built a chair. some very cool adaptations out of Maloofs design. We have a member here that lives west of me that has made many of them. Have not seen him in a while. But he streamlined the methods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 28, 2018)

Sit down at your own risk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm with Greg, I'm pretty certain I couldn't improve on Maloof's design. That is on my Bucket List to do, I plan to drag @woodtickgreg to Charles Brocks class in Tennessee so we can build one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 28, 2018)

No, because I don't like sitting in rocking chairs - so I doubt I'd ever make one that I would like to sit in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 28, 2018)

Maloof spent most of his life perfecting his chairs, over many iterations, so it is unlikely anyone would be able to make a comparable chair on their first outing . But I would like to design a rocker some day, don't have room for one now though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 28, 2018)

Not likely that I’ll make one, just not motivated to that end. That being said though, won’t rule it out— never can tell when need or inspiration arrives.
I have all the tools to do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 28, 2018)

@rocky1 made a rocking chair recently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 made a rocking chair recently


I thought it was making a chair rock.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 28, 2018)

Since my trip to Dollywood a few years ago I've often thought about building a giant rocking chair like the one that is there.
Would I happy with it? Probably not! It's more of a conversation piece than anything usable, but it would be cool to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 made a rocking chair recently



Nope... I repaired one. And, started on another. Then the heat got stupid again and I got run out of the shop. But I did catch up on a bunch of goodies last week. And, about ready to knock out the 4 projects I have started there now, except it's fair week, 2 nights there, and I'm chasin that stupid buck that's teasin me back there on the neighbor's property.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 29, 2018)

It's interesting that people compared something they could do to the Maloof chair. But that wasn't the question.

The question was just if you could build a chair that *you'd *be happy with. Maybe it's a chair with an attached cradle. Maybe it's like that chair with extra seats for the grandkids. Maybe it's a chair with a flat spot on the rocker so it makes a noise when you rock (I have a ceiling fan right now that sounds like an old windup clock. I know I need to fix it but the sound is comforting.) Maybe it's a platform rocker. Maybe it's an Adirondack rocker.

So, can one of us design and build a Maloof style chair? Maybe, maybe not - but maybe you don't want a Maloof style chair.

Could I do it? I don't know for sure. Like @David Hill said - I'm not motivated that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2018)

Let me amend my answer then. No, I have no design capabilities, I just copy others work as best I can. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2018)

I listen to more country music so not sure I could design a rocker

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I listen to more country music so not sure I could design a rocker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 7, 2018)

Does this count?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 155251



Prototype from that new Game of Thorns show?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

